# Can I make stock in my Dutch oven?



## Blackitty (Mar 2, 2015)

<-- Not me.

I'm just learning to cook and have already spent a ton of money on kitchen equipment.  I now know why people complain about kitchen storage.  They cook!  This stuff takes up space.  I don't want to buy stuff I don't need.  

So, can I use my new Dutch oven on the stove for hours to make the stock?  Could I cook spaghetti in it?  If so, can I do it all the time?  

I don't want to break it or shorten it's life span.  If a stockpot is required, I'll get one.  This spending and spending on kitchen stuff is coming to an end, thank God, but I can buy that, too.

There is SO MUCH to learn.  My food processor arrives today.  I'm almost afraid of it, lol.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Mar 2, 2015)

Sure.  Cook whatever you want in it.  No worries.


----------



## Blackitty (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 2, 2015)

Blackitty said:


> <-- Not me.
> 
> I'm just learning to cook and have already spent a ton of money on kitchen equipment. I now know why people complain about kitchen storage. They cook! This stuff takes up space. I don't want to buy stuff I don't need.
> 
> ...


Depends on what the Dutch oven is made of. Not all ceramic pots can be used on the stove top. Enamel, cast iron, aluminium  or stainless steel would be OK.

In which case you can do any of the above. The only rules that matter in your kitchen are the ones you make yourself and which work. If the Dutch oven can't be used on the stove top you can make stock in the oven although I would be an expensive exercise if you didn't have something else cooking in there at the same time.

Be firm with your food processor, show it who's boss and it will be your faithful servant for many years to come.

Good luck


----------



## Addie (Mar 2, 2015)

Welcome to DC. This is a place full of fun and information. Have a question, we have an answer.

What kind of Dutch Oven do you have? Is it a metal pot or a ceramic? Metal pot, you can cook in it like any pot. And also spaghetti, and lots of other foods that you would normally cook in a metal pot.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 2, 2015)

If it is a cast iron dutch oven I would cook in it and then transfer the contents to another container for storage.  

I would not leave the food in the dutch oven and refrigerate it.


----------



## Blackitty (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you all so very, very much!

It is a cast iron pot with a ceramic coat, so I don't know if people say "cast iron" or "ceramic" to answer that question.  Metal seemed like it would get stuff burned to it in the oven (like baked beans or whathaveyou) and my aunt (who doesn't live close) told me that I should buy what she has because she's used it for fifty years and it's still in great shape, so I got that.  It's made by Le Creuset, if you've heard of that.  It got good reviews on amazon and was recommended by Cooks, which I guess is like the Consumer Reports of cooking stuff.  

I can't make rules yet, lol.  I don't have the solid base and would be building on sand.  I'm still learning basic stuff.  I grew up eating Shake n Bake and the like and never got any better than my mom.  Adding tuna and peas to the Kraft dinner was my major culinary achievement.  I never bothered to learn.  If questioned about "braising", I'd have said it was "a cooking thing, I think."  I have had to read about braising, roasting, searing, etc.  

Not only couldn't I do these things, I didn't know what they were.  Still haven't seared or braised anything.  I have been focusing on making veggies and casseroles because that seemed easier than meat and trying to do all of it in one meal is just too overwhelming.

I google things like, "What is a parsnip?"  I spend a lot of time in the produce department, just looking at stuff.  "Yes, that's a rutabaga.  I saw that online."

I buy one herb, pop some in my mouth to get the "in and of itself" flavor and then throw it in everything I make to see how I like it (and to use it up before it goes bad.)  So far, I like thyme, am okay on rosemary and don't really taste parsley.   I don't know what the rest of them even taste like yet.

Super newbie.  In fact, get me a cape.  I'm Super Newbie.  

It's a lot.  A lot to learn, a LOT to buy and whole lot to mess up.  But a lot of fun, too. 

I so much appreciate people responding.  It really is such a big help.  You just don't know.  Thank you.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 2, 2015)

Can you make stock in your dutch oven?  In a word, coitainly (pronounced as per Bugs bunny - soitenly).  One caution if using cast iron.  If the stock contains acidic, or alkali ingredients, i.e. onion, tomato, even celery, it can leach iron flavor from the dutch oven, which can ruin your stock.  To prevent this problem, make sure the cast iron dutch oven is well seasoned.  As the others have said, most other dutch ovens don't suffer from this problem, though an unseasoned, bare aluminum pot will also be affected by acidic, or heavy alkali foods as well.  Most foods recipes use very little alkali ingredients though, so not to worry.  Many fruits and veggies can be acidic.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 2, 2015)

You're doing the right kinds of things, reading and experimenting with flavors.  Your LeCrueset is great for making stock.  Most any pan is. You are basically just simmering water.  Don't worry about wearing out your cookware.  They are tools that are meant to be used.

Years ago, I saw a set of stainless steel stock pots in the supermarket.  8-quart, 12-quart, 16 quart and 20 quart sizes with lids.  The set cost $20!!!  I bought them on a whim.  Despite the fact that they are super cheap and very thin, I have used them for some time.  The 20-quart stock pot is used to make chicken stock regularly and is holding up fine.


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 2, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Can you make stock in your dutch oven?  In a word, coitainly (pronounced as per Bugs bunny - soitenly).  One caution if using cast iron.  If the stock contains acidic, or alkali ingredients, i.e. onion, tomato, even celery, it can leach iron flavor from the dutch oven, which can ruin your stock.  To prevent this problem, make sure the cast iron dutch oven is well seasoned.  As the others have said, most other dutch ovens don't suffer from this problem, though an unseasoned, bare aluminum pot will also be affected by acidic, or heavy alkali foods as well.  Most foods recipes use very little alkali ingredients though, so not to worry.  Many fruits and veggies can be acidic.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



     Hey Chief, She said it was an enamel coated cast iron. So it will be fine using acidic ingredients. I don't know if you picked that up?


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 2, 2015)

It will be fine to use. You may also make the stock in the oven too.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 2, 2015)

Blackitty said:


> Thank you all so very, very much!
> 
> It is a cast iron pot with a ceramic coat, so I don't know if people say "cast iron" or "ceramic" to answer that question. Metal seemed like it would get stuff burned to it in the oven (like baked beans or whathaveyou) and my aunt (who doesn't live close) told me that I should buy what she has because she's used it for fifty years and it's still in great shape, so I got that. It's made by Le Creuset, if you've heard of that. It got good reviews on amazon and was recommended by Cooks, which I guess is like the Consumer Reports of cooking stuff.
> 
> ...


Welcome to DC. I use my Le Creuset dutch oven to make stock all the time (mine is huge...it is the largest size they sell). The only thing you have to keep in mind is that if you want to put the lid on it in the oven, you need to know the temperature max for the handle. If I want to exceed that, I will cover the DO with a cookie sheet or alum. foil. Take good care of your Le Creuset and you will have it for your lifetime. Follow the instructions on how to care for it, use it, and Le Creuset will honour the lifetime guarantee at any point. I just got one of my smaller DO's replaced--after owning it for more than 30 years.


My mom bought me a set of Le Creuset when I graduated from high school. I did know how to cook, but have to say I'm a much better cook now than I was then. Good knives are a must as well.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 2, 2015)

Welcome, blackkitty! As others mentioned, a ceramic coated cast iron (CI) pot can be used for many things. When you ask if you can cook "spaghetti", are you referring to the pasta or the sauce? You can use it for either, but tomatoes will probably leave a slight discoloration to the white enamel. It can be removed safely with a scrubber sponge, elbow grease, and a non-scratch cleanser like Bon Ami or Bar Keeper's Friend. ~ I use my CI stock pot (I have 2 - a 4 1/2 quart Le Creuset and a 6 quart Lodge) for a lot of things. Boiling rice or pasta, making stock or soup, making the cheese sauce for stove-top mac and cheese...after first using it to cook the pasta. I also use it for pot roast, although you can also start something like that on the stove top and then move to the oven. Like CWS mentioned, be careful that the lid nob is either oven-proof or protected.

As far as not knowing much, we ALL started out at that point!  I bet no one was born knowing how to saute or braise. One bit of wisdom I like to share sounds like I'm teaching carpentry skills, but "measure twice". It's really more like measure once and double check the amount. Make sure you have all your ingredients lined up and you have the right measuring aids out. To this day I am my own prep-cook, measuring out each ingredient and lining it up in the order I'll need when making the dish. I learned the hard way...

Lastly, if you live somewhere with a basement, you can always store your less-used appliances and cookware down there. I frequently burn as many calories as I consume when cooking a dish, especially if I come back up from the basement and then say "dang, I forgot that....".


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 2, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Welcome, blackkitty! As others mentioned, a ceramic coated cast iron (CI) pot can be used for many things. When you ask if you can cook "spaghetti", are you referring to the pasta or the sauce? You can use it for either, but tomatoes will probably leave a slight discoloration to the white enamel. It can be removed safely with a scrubber sponge, elbow grease, and a non-scratch cleanser like Bon Ami or Bar Keeper's Friend. ~ I use my CI stock pot (I have 2 - a 4 1/2 quart Le Creuset and a 6 quart Lodge) for a lot of things. Boiling rice or pasta, making stock or soup, making the cheese sauce for stove-top mac and cheese...after first using it to cook the pasta. I also use it for pot roast, although you can also start something like that on the stove top and then move to the oven. Like CWS mentioned, be careful that the lid nob is either oven-proof or protected.
> 
> As far as not knowing much, we ALL started out at that point!  I bet no one was born knowing how to saute or braise. One bit of wisdom I like to share sounds like I'm teaching carpentry skills, but "measure twice". It's really more like measure once and double check the amount. Make sure you have all your ingredients lined up and you have the right measuring aids out. To this day I am my own prep-cook, measuring out each ingredient and lining it up in the order I'll need when making the dish. I learned the hard way...
> 
> Lastly, if you live somewhere with a basement, you can always store your less-used appliances and cookware down there. I frequently burn as many calories as I consume when cooking a dish, especially if I come back up from the basement and then say "dang, I forgot that....".


 The instructions I received with my Le Creuset indicate to use wood or silicon tools, not metal. I do not use any cleansers on my pans. I also make sure the pans are dry before storing them.

I too store many of the less-frequently used items in the basement. An unused closet in a spare bedroom works too. I view my kitchen as a workshop, so those items I use most often are readily accessible.


----------



## Blackitty (Mar 2, 2015)

I am loving all this info and plan to ask ten million questions.  Thank you all so much!

Nope, no basements here.  I'm in Florida and was told it was possible, but basements are VERY expensive.  Something about the water level.  I don't know anyone with a basement.

I was already thinking that if I get one more thing, I'm going to have to store some of it in a spare bedroom.  

I used to have tons and tons of space in the kitchen.  Excluding plates, pots and silverware, I had maybe eight things, all in one small drawer..  Now...it's kind of full.

I moved my tool kit and drill (and stuff my father gave me because he thought I should have it) out to the garage and my Christmas stuff got boxed up and moved out there, too, lol.

I always wondered why people had big pots on top of their fridges.  Now I know!  If I had to get one, that's where it was going!

Tomorrow, I make stock.  I made some in a borrowed pot, but it smelled weird.  I'm trying again. 

Thanks!


----------



## Addie (Mar 3, 2015)

Blackitty said:


> I am loving all this info and plan to ask ten million questions.  Thank you all so much!
> 
> Nope, no basements here.  I'm in Florida and was told it was possible, but basements are VERY expensive.  Something about the water level.  I don't know anyone with a basement.
> 
> ...



Why did it smell weird? Was it the borrowed pot or the recipe? Perhaps if you tell us how you made your stock, we could help you before you start on a new pot of stock.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 3, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> The instructions I received with my Le Creuset indicate to use wood or silicon tools, not metal. I do not use any cleansers on my pans. I also make sure the pans are dry before storing them...


I do use a plastic scrubber sponge like a Dobie pad, so I'm not too bad of a cookware "mommy".  Every once in a while I do get a bit of stuck stuff on the interior that I feel needs to be gone. So far, so good. I'm sure you can suggest a better way to clean that so I don't damage the interior? I would appreciate it. My Le Creuset isn't as old/quality as yours is, either. I'm guessing since they it doesn't have a lifetime warranty, they aren't going to warn me that I might end up needing to buy a new dutch oven.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 3, 2015)

Blackitty said:


> ...I moved my tool kit and drill (and stuff my father gave me because he thought I should have it) out to the garage and my Christmas stuff got boxed up and moved out there, too, lol....


Uh, oh. You might want to move the metal stuff back into the house and put your big mixing bowls and extra serving platters out there. I think stainless steel is safe enough to store "outside", but tools like pliers and screw drivers will probably rust quickly. My FIL learned that lesson after he had hung his tools over his garage workbench in their home in Cape Coral. Oops. 

Glad you like DC so much! We're a group of people who love to share information, whether it's accurate or not.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 3, 2015)

Blackitty said:


> I am loving all this info and plan to ask ten million questions.  Thank you all so much!
> 
> Nope, no basements here.  I'm in Florida and was told it was possible, but basements are VERY expensive.  Something about the water level.  I don't know anyone with a basement.
> 
> ...



Welcome to Discuss Cooking.  This is the place to ask questions - everyone has an opinion.   If you learn to cook as well as you write, you should be a star in no time flat.  

I agree that it's amazing how fast you can fill up your kitchen with stuff, even if you shop sensibly.  (and most of us aren't as sensible as we could be)  We just moved into a house with a smaller kitchen and far less cabinet space than either of our two previous homes.  We had to convert a coat closet in the dining room into a pantry/pot and appliance storage closet.  We finally have room to properly store the bread machine, 16 qt stockpot, 9 qt oval dutch oven, KA Pro 600 mixer, roasting pan, and a ton of durable can and paper goods and the like.  And I now actually have a bit of counter space to use for prep work and making bread dough.

My biggest problem is, and always has been, my utensil drawers.  They are always too full, no matter how often I cull out the unneeded stuff.  If I buy one new item, I have to then sit down and figure out what I can get rid of.

Anyway, welcome and don't be shy.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 3, 2015)

I have towel bars on the back wall (next to the stove, not over the stove) where I have the utensils I use most often hanging on "S" hooks. Because I had to have a cabinet for all the "cooking for the photographer stuff" before moving to the commercial kitchen, a friend was getting rid of one with glass doors and shelves 
(actually 2 of them--one holds some cookbooks but is on a wall in the living room). I I now use the one unit (open concept living room, kitchen, dining room) for pantry items. On top of it, I store some pans. The bread machine and mixer on the bottom shelf. I have hooks on the side closest to the kitchen were some of the other tools hang. I have double-decker utensil inserts in my drawers and have a three of those plastic "rolybins" for the baking stuff. Those fit under my baker's table so are out of the way. I labeled the drawers so I know what is in them (and so others who help in my kitchen know where things go). Slowly but surely, my kitchen is becoming a workshop and not a kitchen.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 3, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> Welcome to Discuss Cooking.  This is the place to ask questions - everyone has an opinion.  * If you learn to cook as well as you write, you should be a star in no time flat.  *
> 
> I agree that it's amazing how fast you can fill up your kitchen with stuff, even if you shop sensibly.  (and most of us aren't as sensible as we could be)  We just moved into a house with a smaller kitchen and far less cabinet space than either of our two previous homes.  We had to convert a coat closet in the dining room into a pantry/pot and appliance storage closet.  We finally have room to properly store the bread machine, 16 qt stockpot, 9 qt oval dutch oven, KA Pro 600 mixer, roasting pan, and a ton of durable can and paper goods and the like.  And I now actually have a bit of counter space to use for prep work and making bread dough.
> 
> ...



*That's the truth Blackitty! Welcome from me too. 

Rick, experimenting with my new untensil drawers, I've found that rubberized drawer liner keeps things from sliding around. I've also discovered that it's better if spatulas and big spoons (I have a ton of them) are better stored turned over with the handles to the back of the drawer. Hope that helps. 
*


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 3, 2015)

I keep my cooking utensils (wooden spoons, spatulas, ladles, etc.) in a big white crockery jar next to the stove.  

And a big welcome to Blackitty!   I have a black kitty, too.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 3, 2015)

Blackitty said:


> Thank you all so very, very much!
> 
> It is a cast iron pot with a ceramic coat, so I don't know if people say "cast iron" or "ceramic" to answer that question. Metal seemed like it would get stuff burned to it in the oven (like baked beans or whathaveyou) and my aunt (who doesn't live close) told me that I should buy what she has because she's used it for fifty years and it's still in great shape, so I got that. It's made by Le Creuset, if you've heard of that. It got good reviews on amazon and was recommended by Cooks, which I guess is like the Consumer Reports of cooking stuff.
> 
> ...


Le Creuset is what I meant when I mentioned enamelled cast iron. You can do anything (in reason) with Le Creuset (And it will last out your lifetime AND your children's!! Mine are going strong after over 40 years!! If I could only save one thing in a flood/fire/etc., it would be my Le Creuset!)

By "ceramic" I meant china, porcelain and other sorts of pottery.

As for learning to cook, everyone on here recommends "The Joy of Cooking" and you could do a lot worse for techniques and recipes.

As for herbs sage is good with pork but can be a bit of an acquired taste. Use it sparin,ly to start with. Tarragon tastes a little bit like aniseed and is good with chicken and other things. 

Really, it's as well to wait until you need something before you buy it whether it's ingredients or equipment.

It all sounds wonderful. I've never been in your position because I come from a long line of good cooks and absorbed it all through my pores rather than having to start from scratch. It must really exciting coming to it all fresh and new.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 3, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Welcome, blackkitty! As others mentioned, a ceramic coated cast iron (CI) pot can be used for many things. When you ask if you can cook "spaghetti", are you referring to the pasta or the sauce? You can use it for either, but tomatoes will probably leave a slight discoloration to the white enamel. It can be removed safely with a scrubber sponge, elbow grease, and a non-scratch cleanser like Bon Ami or Bar Keeper's Friend. ~ I use my CI stock pot (I have 2 - a 4 1/2 quart Le Creuset and a 6 quart Lodge) for a lot of things. Boiling rice or pasta, making stock or soup, making the cheese sauce for stove-top mac and cheese...after first using it to cook the pasta. I also use it for pot roast, although you can also start something like that on the stove top and then move to the oven. Like CWS mentioned, be careful that the lid nob is either oven-proof or protected.
> 
> As far as not knowing much, we ALL started out at that point!  I bet no one was born knowing how to saute or braise. One bit of wisdom I like to share sounds like I'm teaching carpentry skills, but "measure twice". It's really more like measure once and double check the amount. Make sure you have all your ingredients lined up and you have the right measuring aids out. To this day I am my own prep-cook, measuring out each ingredient and lining it up in the order I'll need when making the dish. I learned the hard way...
> 
> Lastly, if you live somewhere with a basement, you can always store your less-used appliances and cookware down there. I frequently burn as many calories as I consume when cooking a dish, especially if I come back up from the basement and then say "dang, I forgot that....".


Tomato and other stains on Le Creuset can be sorted out by soaking in water with a few drops of bleach. If anything needs a bit of a scrub I use bicarbonate of soda as scoring powder.

I'm with you, CG, on preparing your ingredients before starting to make anything.


And I still remember the rhyme we were taught in Domestic Science at school when we were baking cakes. It adapts well to anything you are doing in the cooking line.

    "First the oven, 
        Then the tin,
     Wash your hands
         and then begin"


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 3, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> I keep my cooking utensils (wooden spoons, spatulas, ladles, etc.) in a big white crockery jar next to the stove.
> 
> And a big welcome to Blackitty!  I have a black kitty, too.


So do I. Have everything to hand where you need it. I remember a photograph of Elizabeth David's kitchen in the newspaper when she died. At first glance it looked chaotic but when you looked again carefully it was very well organised.


I have a tiny dog kennel of a kitchen and I have a veg and meat prep area and a baking area and everything I need for doing those things is where I can put out my hand and pick it up,  from the flour jar and the rolling pin in the baking area to the knives and the chopping boards in the veg area


----------



## Blackitty (Mar 16, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> Le Creuset is what I meant when I mentioned enamelled cast iron. You can do anything (in reason) with Le Creuset (And it will last out your lifetime AND your children's!! Mine are going strong after over 40 years!! If I could only save one thing in a flood/fire/etc., it would be my Le Creuset!)
> 
> By "ceramic" I meant china, porcelain and other sorts of pottery.
> 
> ...


It is fun!  I won a prize for a cake I made.  It's just a little cooking/cookbook group I joined.  The group votes on who made the best thing and that person gets a cookbook and a gift card to the grocery store.  Not like The Pillsbury Bakeoff or anything.  But it might as well have been, because I was that excited about it.  

I had to buy everything.  Every single thing.  If it said I should combine things in a large bowl and whisk them together, I had to buy a large bowl and a whisk.  (I love whisking.  I feel so cool, like a real cook, when I'm whisking things.  If the recipe calls for whisking, I'm more likely to try it, lol.  Very proud of my whisking skills. 

I have also bought some cookbooks.  I went a little crazy on eBay and amazon with the cookbooks and now have cookbooks aplenty, which I have been reading in place of novels.  

I'm pretty much done buying stuff, though.  Maybe one day, I'll get a griddle and/or a grill.  I could probably use a 3 quart pot.  But other than that, I'm set.  Finally.  Thank God.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 16, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I do use a plastic scrubber sponge like a Dobie pad, so I'm not too bad of a cookware "mommy".  Every once in a while I do get a bit of stuck stuff on the interior that I feel needs to be gone. So far, so good. I'm sure you can suggest a better way to clean that so I don't damage the interior? I would appreciate it. My Le Creuset isn't as old/quality as yours is, either. I'm guessing since they it doesn't have a lifetime warranty, they aren't going to warn me that I might end up needing to buy a new dutch oven.


I think that both baking soda and Barkeeper's Friend are slightly abrasive. It adds up over the very long life of enamelled CI. When I get stains on my Copco CI enamelled pots, I put them on the stove, add some water, sprinkle a bunch of baking soda, and turn the heat to low. That usually gets stains out really well. I'm pretty sure it was someone here who mentioned that method.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 16, 2015)

taxlady said:


> I think that both baking soda and Barkeeper's Friend are slightly abrasive. It adds up over the very long life of enamelled CI...




I don't need my LeCrueset to last forever, just until I die.


----------



## Addie (Mar 16, 2015)

Blackitty, I just want you to know, I enjoy your enthusiasm so much. Some of us old timers forget what it was like when we first started out in the kitchen. Although I still get excited when something I bake or cook looks like the picture in the book. Then I know there is hope for me. Even if I am cooking for just one person. Don't ever lose your enthusiasm.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 16, 2015)

Addie said:


> Blackitty, I just want you to know, I enjoy your enthusiasm so much. Some of us old timers forget what it was like when we first started out in the kitchen. Although I still get excited when something I bake or cook looks like the picture in the book. Then I know there is hope for me. Even if I am cooking for just one person. Don't ever lose your enthusiasm.



I agree Addie!  I made ciabatta bread on Sunday (well, it was started on Saturday evening, but finished Sunday), and it came out exactly like the photos on the Artisan Bread Baking website.   The recipe makes 3 loaves, and I was so excited and proud of it that I gave 2 of them away.  Now I have to make it again so my wife and I have some.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 16, 2015)

Blackitty, Here's a recipe tailor made for your enameled cast iron.  Now you have to understand, this is going to take the better part of a day, though I made mine in about 2 hours as I used a pressure cooker.  I made baked beans from dried beans on Saturday and they were the best I think I ever made.  As I said, I used a pressure cooker to initially cook the beans until they were good and tender, which took an hour and a half start to finish, but I'll modify the technique here for you.

The Chief's Baked Beans
1 lb. pink or navy beans, your choice
6 cups water
1 tsp. Kosher salt
Mollases (I'll explain why there is no quantity in the technique portion)
Dark Brown Sugar (again I'll explain the quantity with the technique)
4 drops mesquite flavored liquid smoke
1 1/2 cups diced ham
1 yellow onion, peeled and diced

Clean and rinse the dried beans.  Place in a pot with 6 cups of cold water and bring to a boil.  When they are boiling, turn off the heat, cover, and let sit for twenty minutes.

When the twenty minutes has elapsed, drain the beans and cover with six cups of fresh water.  Add a tsp. of salt, and three more drips of liquid smoke, cover, turn heat to simmer, and simmer for two and one-half hours.  Remove the lid, and ass about a tbs. of molasses.  Stir it in and taste the broth.  Add a little more and taste again.  You have the right amount when you can just start to taste the molasses.

Now, do the same with the brown sugar, only start with a quarter cup.  Add more by tablespoons until you get the balance of molasses and brown sugar that you want. Add the diced onion, cover and begin simmering.

Lightly brown the diced ham, then stir into the beans.  Cover and place into a 250'oven.  Now just walk away.  Go play with the kids, or your spouse, or read a book.  Let the beans slowly bake for about four hours.

Serve these with something really good.  All by themselves, they can steal the show.

I got rave review from the crew who ate them at our pot luck.  Some said they were the best they'd ever had, no kidding.  I thought they were the best I'd personally made, but maybe not the best I'd ever had.  I think the best I'd ever had were very close to what I made, but with just a little chili powder added.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Mar 16, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> I agree Addie!  I made ciabatta bread on Sunday (well, it was started on Saturday evening, but finished Sunday), and it came out exactly like the photos on the Artisan Bread Baking website.   The recipe makes 3 loaves, and I was so excited and proud of it that I gave 2 of them away.  Now I have to make it again so my wife and I have some.



Just remember, after the first day, it will go stale very quickly. So unless you and your wife can eat a whole loaf the first day, be prepared to make breadcrumbs.


----------



## Blackitty (Mar 17, 2015)

Addie said:


> Blackitty, I just want you to know, I enjoy your enthusiasm so much. Some of us old timers forget what it was like when we first started out in the kitchen. Although I still get excited when something I bake or cook looks like the picture in the book. Then I know there is hope for me. Even if I am cooking for just one person. Don't ever lose your enthusiasm.



There is something really fun about taking ingredients, none of which you'd want to sit down and eat a plate of on their own, and making them into something that is good.  Then, making it again, but better.  Tweaking it until you really like it a lot.  

It's fun to try new spices, too.  I ordered and received a bunch with recipes - you get a book and all the spices it uses.  I'm eager to make some of that, but have mostly been sprinkling them on peanut butter (which I made myself in the food processor I am no longer afraid to use.)  Some of those strong spices actually go very well with basic PB on basic bread.

I kept working on one cake.  I haven't made any treat but that same cake, over and over.  I wanted to get it right and finally did.  Now I don't know what I did, so have learned that I should measure that little stuff and write it down.

I've never had a hobby.   I think I have one now, lol.  I don't know what I'm going to do once I've learned it all and can do it well enough...but I'm starting to realize that there is a whole world of food out there.  Even (gasp!) foreign food!

I live not too far from Disney World and almost never go there, but they have a theme park where half of it is just restaurants and gift shops.  They charge a fortune for the food (on top of entrance fees) so we never eat there, but I dragged a friend into the Moroccan one just so I could try the food and get ideas, lol.  Must seek out non-amusement park restaurants. 

I spent my entire life eschewing anything that sounded at all foreign (at any foreign restaurant, I'd be checking first:  "Do they have a burger for those of us who don't like that stuff?"...and now I'm all into wanting to try it.  

I do feel a bit like a kid who found a new toy.  And like a fool for waiting a lifetime before bothering to learn any of this.  Better late than never, I guess.


----------



## Blackitty (Mar 17, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Blackitty, Here's a recipe tailor made for your enameled cast iron.  Now you have to understand, this is going to take the better part of a day, though I made mine in about 2 hours as I used a pressure cooker.  I made baked beans from dried beans on Saturday and they were the best I think I ever made.  As I said, I used a pressure cooker to initially cook the beans until they were good and tender, which took an hour and a half start to finish, but I'll modify the technique here for you.
> 
> The Chief's Baked Beans
> 1 lb. pink or navy beans, your choice
> ...


It's like you read my mind.  Last night, I was googling and looking in books recipes for baked beans!  I'm going to make this.

Have to get molasses.  Before I'm done, I'm going to know where everything is in the grocery store. 

Thank you!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 17, 2015)

Blackitty said:


> It's like you read my mind.  Last night, I was googling and looking in books recipes for baked beans!  I'm going to make this.
> 
> Have to get molasses.  Before I'm done, I'm going to know where everything is in the grocery store.
> 
> Thank you!



I've also used maple syrup instead of molasses and brown sugar.  It was very good as well.  With the molasses and brown sugar, yellow mustard adds a great flavor, but you have to be careful when addidng it.  A little too much spoils the dish.  So follow the rules, add a little, stir it in, taste it, and adjust until it's just right.

Let me know how yours turn out.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## jennyema (Mar 17, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Blackitty, Here's a recipe tailor made for your enameled cast iron. Now you have to understand, this is going to take the better part of a day, though I made mine in about 2 hours as I used a pressure cooker. I made baked beans from dried beans on Saturday and they were the best I think I ever made. As I said, I used a pressure cooker to initially cook the beans until they were good and tender, which took an hour and a half start to finish, but I'll modify the technique here for you.
> 
> The Chief's Baked Beans
> 1 lb. pink or navy beans, your choice
> ...


 

Yum.  Im gonna make those this weekend!


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 17, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Blackitty, Here's a recipe tailor made for your enameled cast iron.  Now you have to understand, this is going to take the better part of a day, though I made mine in about 2 hours as I used a pressure cooker.  I made baked beans from dried beans on Saturday and they were the best I think I ever made.  As I said, I used a pressure cooker to initially cook the beans until they were good and tender, which took an hour and a half start to finish, but I'll modify the technique here for you.
> 
> The Chief's Baked Beans
> 1 lb. pink or navy beans, your choice
> ...



I copied this one down and plan to make it the next time I smoke a shoulder for pulled pork.  Since both involve a lot of waiting around, they should be a good match, and who doesn't like baked beans with a pork barbecue?


----------



## Blackitty (Mar 27, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Blackitty, Here's a recipe tailor made for your enameled cast iron.  Now you have to understand, this is going to take the better part of a day, though I made mine in about 2 hours as I used a pressure cooker.  I made baked beans from dried beans on Saturday and they were the best I think I ever made.  As I said, I used a pressure cooker to initially cook the beans until they were good and tender, which took an hour and a half start to finish, but I'll modify the technique here for you.
> 
> The Chief's Baked Beans
> 1 lb. pink or navy beans, your choice
> ...


Hope you see this.  

I made those beans and they were good!  I went with pink beans because I never had those before and I couldn't find Mesquite Liquid Smoke, so I used the one with the logs on the front.  Seemed as mesquitey as I could get.

I found out that my stove sucks.  The burners can't seem to make anything simmer for a long time.  It's either hot with no bubbles or bubbling too much.  Maybe I need a new stove.  So, I was back-and-forth to the stove while it simmered, but the beans seemed no worse for wear.  I think. 

I wasn't sure about the brown sugar.  I like amounts!  But I did it and kept adding more until I liked it.  Then I felt a wee, tiny bit like a hot-shot cook who makes things without being a total recipe slave.

Otherwise, I followed the recipe.  And it came out a little runny (should it have? Was that my error?) but thickened up a bit as it sat.

Thank you very much for this.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 27, 2015)

Blackitty said:


> Hope you see this.
> 
> I made those beans and they were good!  I went with pink beans because I never had those before and I couldn't find Mesquite Liquid Smoke, so I used the one with the logs on the front.  Seemed as mesquitey as I could get.
> 
> ...



Actually, making it runny is important, as long as it's not soup.  The sugar absorbs sugar and can make the beans hard again.  Keeping it runny at first creates enough moister for the sugar to absorb, and the beans to absorb as well.  As the beans absorb some of that syrupy goodness, they also take in flavor.

If it's too runny after simmering for an hour or so, take the lid off of the pot and let the excess water evaporate until you get the consistency you like.

I'm glad your beans turned out tasty.  And you're welcome.  It's always a pleasure to share.  Oh, and by learning to adjust the flavors of foods, as they are cooking, you are well on the way to becoming queen of your kitchen.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

